

Solving a Tricky Problem - d23
https://medium.com/@dan.ellis/solving-a-tricky-problem-d1a8766f5347

======
danbruc
_(pcapng: interface index 1 is not less than interface count 1)_

The error message seems not to bad to me. The problem was pretty much exactly
what I expected it to be after reading the error message.

